# Black-eyed peas and hog jowl.



## Scrapfe

Anybody out there that celebrates New Years Day by feasting on hog jowl and black-eyed peas? If there are I would like to hear from you. I’ll show you mine if you’ll show me yours…recipe that is.

Hopping John:

2lb smoked sausage or red-hots sliced ¼ inch thick.
1lb smoked hog jowl diced
1lb dried black-eyed peas
1 lb long grain brown rice 
3 medium onions diced
3-5 cloves garlic minced or crushed
1 green pimento (bell) pepper finely chopped
Small hand full of fresh parsley chopped 
¼ to ½ teaspoon cyanine pepper, or more if you dare
Salt and black pepper to suite your taste
4 to 6 cups chicken broth or prepared bullion
2 or 3 bunches of chopped and crisped green onions (soaked in ice water) or 5 or 6 bunches of wild onions (traditional) for a garnish

Cut the sausages into ¼-inch thin slices sauté drain and set aside
Dice hog jowl into about ½-inch chunks 
Pick through the black-eyed peas and remove all stones
Place peas and hog jowl in a saucepan and bring to a slow boil with the hog jowl for 5 to 12 minutes or until the peas are about like raw (green) black-eyed peas drain and retain the peas and jowl
Or dump the peas and jowl into a pot of boiling water the night before immediately set off the heat and allow to stand overnight (drain and retain as in above)
In a heavy Dutch oven with a tight fitting lid (tight fitting lid is important) sauté the onions, garlic, green pimento, parsley, and add salt and pepper to taste. 
Add the sautéed sausages, and reconstituted black-eyed peas and 4 cups plus a dab of chicken broth to the Dutch oven. Stir in the rice and bring to a low boil, cook there for 5 minutes. Cover the Dutch oven tightly and reduce the heat to a slow simmer. Don’t look now, keep that cover on for at least 45 minutes. 
(If you only soak your black-eyed peas use all 6 cups of broth.)
After 45 minutes remove the lid from the Dutch oven and check to make sure the rice is tender. It ain’t? I told you to keep that lid on tight! Stir the pot to recombine ingredients and serve garnished with the green onions and a bottle of Tabasco sauce on the side.
A fresh hot pone of white corn bread and a cold glass of home clabbered buttermilk goes mighty well with a Hoppin John too.
Eat, enjoy, and have good luck and money the rest of the new year.


----------



## iddee

Ham, collards, and black eye peas. Cooked and served separately.

Have never missed a new year's day since I became an adult. Doubt if my parents did.


----------



## Scrapfe

*Collard greens with a little ice on the leaves, yum, yum.*



iddee said:


> Ham, collards, and black eye peas. Cooked and served separately. Have never missed a new year's day since I became an adult. Doubt if my parents did.


Mighty fine, iddee. My old daddy said he ate so many black-eye peas as a boy that... "The weevils et the seat out of my Dungarees."

Collard greens & black-eyed peas, mighty mighty fine. You could always tell when you went through th stock gap if ma had collard greens a cooking.


----------



## phil c

I am SO HUNGRY right now! I love good home cookin.
Not really a New years eve tradition for me but a family favorite.

Pork & Dumplings
1- 4-5 lb. pork roast cut not important
Put in large deep pan with lid and start baking (I go 350 till meat thermometer gives good temp) usually around 1 1/2 hrs


Dumplings
3 cups flour
3 eggs
dash of baking powder maybe 1/2 teaspoon
dash of salt
stir all ingredients adding enough water to make thick dough
drop spoonfulls of dough into boiling stock(pork beef chicken dont mater)
two to three spoonfulls at a time Dumplings will float when done

When Pork is about 2/3 done add dumpling and remaining liquid
also add AT LEAST 2 Tablespoons Caraway seed and any other spices you like to taste.
(I like Caraway seed)

Cover and put back in oven till done

Put out whatever sides you like and eat till you cant eat anymore


----------



## Bizzybee

You gotta have black eyed peas to go with that phil, they are for good luck ya know


----------



## Scrapfe

Bizzybee said:


> You gotta have black eyed peas to go with that phil, they are for good luck ya know


You bet Bizz!!


----------



## drobbins

the bone from the Christmas ham seasons the peas
the ham the neighbors gave as a present is the main course
and ya gotta have greens
the peas bring ya copper
the greens bring ya folding money
it'll be a bleak year if ya don't follow tradition
I asked my wife for the recipe
she had no clue what I was talking about:no:

Dave


----------



## Hambone

Can ya'll give me a recipe for cooking collard green. Home made greens are some of my favorite eats. I have made them myself a couple of times. But they did not turn out great. I figured you southerners had some good green recipes. Thanks!


----------



## alpha6

New Years Road Kill BBQ!!! The one day of the year I am allowed to pick up all the road kill I come across and throw it on the Barbi. Shame to let all that meat go to waste the rest of the year.


----------



## HAB

The Peas are done and I'm dining ASAP!!


----------



## NeilV

I had a really busy day with family stuff on New Year's Day. I had bought some undried (I think they were previously frozen but packaged to look fresh) black eyed peas to cook, but I forgot to cook them. At about 11:30 p.m. on New Year's I realized I had not had the peas. So I got them out and ate some raw ones. Not good at all. In fact, they were pretty awful. But I think I salvaged a little luck.


----------



## Bizzybee

Pretty desperate Neil 

I picked up a ham a while back and diced the whole thing up. Packed it away in the freezer in small portions just for seasoning beans of some sort or the other or just whatever needs it. Threw a pack of that in with mine and cooked em down good. MMM MMM good they were!!


----------



## NeilV

"Pretty desperate Neil"

You have no idea!!!


----------



## indypartridge

Scrapfe said:


> Anybody out there that celebrates New Years Day by feasting on hog jowl and black-eyed peas?


Nope. New Year's Day is for feasting on pork & sauerkraut!


----------



## BeeCurious

*Same concert?*

I heard Hog Jowl has a new drummer...


I've never had hog jowl, but I'm sure they end up in scrapple and I like that. My father used to say that everything but the pig's squeal was put in scrapple.


----------



## Bizzybee

It's about the same thing as the southern version, mush (liver mush). I had never heard of scrapple until a few years ago when I was working up in Maryland. I like it alright but think I still prefer mush. Seems to have a little less meal in it. Taste isn't very distinguishable between the two. The stores around here have started carrying scrapple in the past couple of years. Wonder if the same is happening with mush up north?


----------



## BeeCurious

*No liver mush in CT*



Bizzybee said:


> It's about the same thing as the southern version, mush (liver mush). I had never heard of scrapple until a few years ago when I was working up in Maryland. I like it alright but think I still prefer mush. Seems to have a little less meal in it. Taste isn't very distinguishable between the two. The stores around here have started carrying scrapple in the past couple of years. Wonder if the same is happening with mush up north?


I don't know liver mush. The supermarkets sell scrapple here in Connecticut but there is so little demand that it's only sold frozen. I should mark the packages... I might be the only one buying it.

My family is from Delaware and Maryland...


----------



## BEES4U

*Scrapple*

:thumbsup:Yes, scrapple with Karo syrup is good.
No, black eyed beans were not allowed on the table. 
My Dad had enough of the black eyed beans as a kid growing up!
Ham hocks and pink or pinto beans were a favorite!
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Scrapfe

*Is it pot liquor or potlikker?*

:scratch:


Derek said:


> Can ya'll give me a recipe for cooking collard green. Home made greens are some of my favorite eats. I have made them myself a couple of times. But they did not turn out great. I figured you southerners had some good green recipes. Thanks!


Derek, after eyeballing your 20, and approving of your use of the first person plural, I decided to take pity on you and give you some advice on cooking greens. 

1. Eating greens was mostly a landless white or poor black dish in the South. Therefore a good mélange of different species of greens is a must. Just like you would find them growing in the wild. Turnip greens especially, beg a goodly proportion of spinach, rape, kale, mustard, or even dandelion greens. 
2. Next, be like Bizzy, only season them greens with pork, smoked pork is best but any pork will do, the fatter the better.
3. Baptize them greens. Pick, clean, and wash your greens before cooking, discard any tough stems. Don’t be shy with the water, start with a goodly amount and keep adding water as it cooks away. Don’t allow greens to cook dry. We cooking food here boy, not flue curing chewing Tobacco.
4 . Start cooking early, cook long, cook covered, and cook at a good slow boil.
5. Cook like South American Indians do, keep the pot bubbling away from time to time as a preservation strategy. Greens can last for days on the stove top if you re-boil them from time to time every day. The longer (cooked) in the pot the better the greens. So stay away from aluminum pots.
6. Make a quart of hot pepper sauce. To a 1 quart fruit jar or a clean mayonnaise jar if you can’t afford a used fruit jar, add as much washed and de-stemmed smoking hot green cyanine peppers as can bee easily crammed into the jar. A teaspoon of pickling salt or kosher salt is added next, and then fill her to the rim with hot apple cider vinegar. Tighten the top down and set the jar in the back of the icebox for about 90 days. You can add more vinegar from time to time and this jar may last for several years. 
7. Add a dab o sugar to collards when you start cooking, a little dab will do you, use more only if you dare. The best collard greens are picked with sleet adhering to the leaves. These are naturally sweet. Serve in a bowl over hot, fresh, crumbled up corn pone, soaked with potlikker. Slosh on some hot pepper sauce, enjoy.

See Gawja Governor Zell Miller’s letter to the New York Times on the controversy of Pot Liquor v. Potlikker.
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?sec=health&res=940CE4DE133BF930A15751C0A964948260


----------



## Hambone

> Derek, after eyeballing your 20, and approving of your use of the first person plural, I decided to take pity on you and give you some advice on cooking greens.


Thanks for the pity. I wonder if I should edit that before MapMan sees it.  



> See Gawja Governor Zell Miller’s letter to the New York Times on the controversy of Pot Liquor v. Potlikker.
> http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...51C0A964948260


Boy. Ya'll are serious about your potlikker. 

Greens this Saturday!!


----------



## Fl_Beak

A slow cooker does well for the greens, given you stick to Scrapfe's advice. My only argue on the greens suggestion above is there's no mention of cornbread.


----------

